# Pickens County 2017



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 24, 2017)

The bucks are moving at our place. I hunted yesterday and saw a total of 4 different bucks cruising through looking for does on the same trail. I never saw a single doe the entire hunt.


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 25, 2017)

My son and father-in-law both got decent bucks off our club in Pickens this week, but in seven or eight hunts there this year I've not seen a deer. Our deer population in general, and doe population in particular, seems to be in bad shape.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 25, 2017)

I have seen fewer does in the last few years than I can remember, on the other hand I have seen more bucks around. The does that I have seen are very healthy looking and my mother in law said she had about 8 bedding down below the house in a field and then in the last week only 3 have been around. Hopefully it is because they are locked down with bucks, but I suspect that isn't totally the case.


----------



## RedRyder (Nov 25, 2017)

I live on the north west corner of Pickens and for months I only had bucks (5 different bucks and fairly regular) on my cameras. Now that rut is coming in I don't have anything. No does no bucks. Last year I had plenty of both. Odd year at least for me.


----------



## KRAMER (Nov 25, 2017)

Same here, I hunt in Pickens/Dawson a lot and its been way slower than last year. I was starting to think maybe I just missed the rut this year..


----------



## Pickens Dawg (Nov 29, 2017)

I've hunted the Ludville area (west side)of Pickens for the last few years. I am currently seeing the same few small bucks and doe groups with no real rut activity. DNRs map says peak rut is Nov10-16 but that doesn't seem accurate.
When does the pre-rut and peak rut occur in this area?


----------



## Redhawk27 (Oct 19, 2018)

What's the report for Pickens County in 2018?


----------

